# 67 GTO Convertible Resto Direction



## binaryartisan (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a 1967 Convertible I am getting back to after 2 years of working cause of the economy. It is a frame-off rebuild and was originally intended as just a driver, but I am unsure as to how exact to take the restoration. According to PHS, its a factory 4 speed convertible, WT code listed with buckets, console, wood wheel, and rally guages with hood tach, PB, AM,Rally II with redlines, silverglaze with black top and interior. I intended to add AC, RA, AM/FM, 8 track, and was considering regimental red with white top and white interior to avoid black burn on those sunny drives (yes, I will drive it). Also was going to upgrade to HEI distributor and 4 wheel disk brakes. Since the engine is a WS code, I am assuming I cannot state "numbers matching' correct? Just looking for idea of value tradeoff in the direction i am heading. Doing all the work myself.

Engine is about complete and codes are:


Block
107353 WS (yes 360 hp)
Lower front by timing cover
84523 885
Back by Dist
86133 J296 D


Intake
9786286 K066


Heads (both match)
670 D
K046


RA Manifolds
9777646-LH2, 9777642-RH2
both coated with Eastwood ceramic cast iron


Timing Cover
9783130 CFD 2

Here is your eye candy:


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I would not be concerned with "value trade off" unless you are doing a concours restoration for Barrett Jackson auction. Since you do not have numbers matching and are interested in performance upgrades( disc, HEI) if your car is done nicely it will still get a good price( if your going to sell) because these upgrades are very desirable in a driver car, and most people will do them anyway-except of course the "restore it to original " crowd. I also believe the upgrades will make the car that much more pleasurable to drive making it more valuable to you


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I would stay with the original Silverglaze color. Much rarer than red, and it's classy looking. Cheaper paint, too. Red is the most expensive color due to pigmentation. You could go Silverglaze outside, and do a parchment interior and a white or black top. Or even a RED interior! Don't worry about the numbers, you'll have a great car no matter what. Good luck with it. IMO, the '67 GTO convertible is about the sweetest bodystyle GTO going...but then, I'm biased.


----------



## Bluesbrother (Oct 4, 2010)

I was going to do the HEI conversion also...but then I found that you can buy the "pointless" kits that go right into your original distributor that eliminates the points altogether. That way it will be dependable and as original as possible....just an idea. Also a side note....the early built '67's did not have the "vin number" ID on the motor, trans, etc....so as long as the parts have a build date before the manufacture date, this too will keep it as original as possible.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm with geeteeohguy......keep the Silverglaze. Georgeous color in the sun. Look at all interior color options. Pick the one you like best, besides Black of course. Almost anything but Green will go well with the Silver. 
I recommend against 4 wheel disc brakes. Most of the stopping power is transferred to the fronts and you need a proportioning valve to limit the pressure to the rears to prevent lock up. You really don't get much benefit from the rear discs and if the pressure is set too high it will go in to a spin under heavy brake condition. Eliminating the rear disc conversion will free up a considerable sum to invest elsewhere with more benefit.

Like Bluesbrother said, an electronic conversion that fits in a stock distributor is great. I have a Pertronix III in my 67 Camaro and you have to look close to see there are 2 wires instead of 1 coming out. I also did the Black Flame Thrower 3 coil that looks stock but puts out a much higher voltage. You can open the plug gap to .045 and get better throttle response and performance.

Adding the Ram Air pan to go with the manifolds is a personal choice. I don't really like all that metal hiding the engine and as amechanic I know the actual gains are very small over a free breathing air cleaner. For a race car that needs every bit of cold air it can get for optimal performance, they were good. The original louvered covers are rather restrictive at top end performance.

The AM/FM and 8 track are just period correct goodies that may make it more desireable to a potential buyer, but remember, they can get the PHS too and see that those aren't original to the car when it comes time to sell it. Dressing up a Pontiac for a higher resale isn't like a Chevrolet. Pontiac kept the build records and they can be referenced to authenticate a car.

Now, pics are in order here....:cheers


----------

